# Reselling Coffee Online UK



## benm1005 (11 mo ago)

Hello,

I am currently in the process of launching my online coffee retailer.

If I find a roasters to private label my coffee for me and I simply sell and distribute the coffee do I need any business licenses or is there any legislation I should be aware of etc.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do I need any certification or licence to sell coffee...


Hi everyone. I'm starting a coffee business but am struggling to find information on which legal licence we need to sell coffee online in the UK. Does coffee count as a food product? if so what do we need to apply for to sell our product? Thanks a lot




www.coffeeforums.co.uk





The world really needs another coffee roaster who isnt roasting, please dot try and con your customers into thinking you are some highly skilled artesian roaster


----------



## benm1005 (11 mo ago)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do I need any certification or licence to sell coffee...
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm starting a coffee business but am struggling to find information on which legal licence we need to sell coffee online in the UK. Does coffee count as a food product? if so what do we need to apply for to sell our product? Thanks a lot
> ...


Thank you for your response, but all the information in this thread is around roasting your own coffee - which you kindly pointed out I will not be doing.

I also never insinuated that I will be trying to 'con' my customers. Appreciate the friendly advice nonetheless.


----------

